# CDE Released Open-Source



## kpedersen (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

http://cdesktopenv.sourceforge.net/

http://www.osnews.com/story/26247/CDE_released_as_open_source

I have made good progress on an initial FreeBSD port but I am very interested to get some more experienced help.

(Currently at SIGGRAPH in LA so might not be able to reply, but join #cde on freenode if you would like in 

CDE will be great for FreeBSD 

Best Regards,

Karsten


----------



## gkontos (Aug 6, 2012)

Brings backup old Solaris memories :e


----------



## lasuit (Aug 6, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Brings backup old Solaris memories :e



Just not necessarily good ones.


----------



## swirling_vortex (Aug 6, 2012)

lasuit said:
			
		

> Just not necessarily good ones.


Somebody used the killall command.


----------



## woomia (Aug 7, 2012)

I like CDE. That's why I volunteered to be the docs guy and informal PR guy.


----------



## zspider (Aug 8, 2012)

I like CDE too, that's why I have been with OpenCDE since its earliest usable version.. Karsten the forum got messed up again as well, this time I didn't do it.


----------

